# You might think she's ugly…



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-sphynx-cat-whos-prize-winning-champion.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Mr Bigglesworth!!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually, she's pretty hot!

Oh wait... you meant the cat...


----------



## ChrisK (Feb 4, 2014)

She's very pretty and so is her little one. Got to love those hairless felines !!


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

You're right, I do think the cat is ugly


----------



## ChrisK (Feb 4, 2014)

MDR said:


> You're right, I do think the cat is ugly


Bwahahaha,go figure !!


----------

